# 5/6 Snapper Day 1



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Left from Woodlawn ramp around 7:30 AM, figured Shoreline would be a madhouse. Wrapped up bait and started fishing for snappers around 10, limited out around noon, slow troll with winds picking up, back at the ramp at 3, home and cleaned up by 4! Solid start.

PS: Law boat was checking right at 9 nautical miles, bouncing boat to boat anyone near the line.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Pretty work! Fresh fried snapper fingers! :thumbup:


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice start for the season! Leave a few in the state waters for me. Looks like the only Snapper grounds I will get to fish this year?


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome catch, I am hoping to do that tommorrow


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Fine snappers and a fine report. Great pics!!! Way to go.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice box of fish there. Here's ours from today.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

How was the surf? We got caught up in last minute boat repairs, but will probably head out tomorrow morning.


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Beautiful! Private numbers?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

You aggravate me!! You make my limit look like babies! NICE CATCH. 
I had my 5 yr old on board so we stayed relatively close (3 barges), not knowing how those 2-4's were actually going to be.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Nice box of fish there. Here's ours from today.


Nice work!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

cloring said:


> Beautiful! Private numbers?


:yes::no:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Pretty day for a box of Snaps! Didn't FWC Sat., really didn't see that many boats, but FWC was parked at Sherman Cove Sun. waiting for us.....good guys, doing their J.O.B. :thumbup:


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm jealous!


----------

